# New Material question



## Isismommy (Nov 16, 2011)

I have been making things for my hedgies for about a year now. I would like to try a new material out but I don't know a whole lot about it. It is the PUL or Polyurethane Latex fabric that people use to make homemade diapers. I have thought about using it on the outside of the hedgie carrying bags that I make only. I wanted to know if anyone has had any experience with it?


----------

